# BMW Announces New Smartphone Snap-in Adapter Offerings - Including iPhone 5



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

How do I know if I have a CIC and NBT? They aren't on my sticker or the pricing guide. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

Why does this have to be so complicated?


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

And also, is there something that this adapter will do for me that I won't get using the Lightning cable for my iPhone to connect into the USB. I have the Tech package on a 2014 328GT (on it's way to me now..).


----------



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

It doesn't have to be complicated. Same question erupted in a different forum today:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=729429

There are many many threads and arguments about the delta function/features of the cradle vs cable. Search on iPhone cradle and you will find some easily.


----------

